# Organizing the Forum Comps



## gsingh (Aug 12, 2022)

So, the SFCA didn't really work out. 
Most people thought it was a good idea, but was executed poorly.
So, please use this thread to give us advise on how to make it better. 
For example, should we add a mod/admin to the team?
Thanks.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Aug 12, 2022)

I think we should add a mod or admin to make it more official. Also I think people should tell us that they want their competition to be included in the SFCA, not the SFCA asking them.


(Overall, I think that the SFCA was a great decision, just needed to be executed better.)


----------



## Eli Apperson (Aug 12, 2022)

gsingh said:


> So, the SFCA didn't really work out.
> Most people thought it was a good idea, but was executed poorly.
> So, please use this thread to give us advise on how to make it better.
> For example, should we add a mod/admin to the team?
> Thanks.


I don't think there needs to be a team at all. Unless someone is offering prize money, these comps are just for fun, you don't need to add a bunch of rules or regulations. That's my take anyway.


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Aug 12, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> I don't think there needs to be a team at all. Unless someone is offering prize money, these comps are just for fun, you don't need to add a bunch of rules or regulations. That's my take anyway.


I agree. Forum comps should just be for fun and practice. As this is also on a preexisting forum, creating an organization which attempts to oversee aspects of the forum doesn’t make much sense. If one wants to host competitions held under separate terms in a controlled space, that requires a new site exclusively for those competitions. On here, let‘s all just have fun freely organizing comps! It doesn’t need to be a process or ’official’—it can just be something people participate in as they please.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Aug 12, 2022)

I agree, but I think, with so many going on, we should have a basic database to keep track of everything. Just my opinion. Even if the SFCA is not liked by many, I still stand by it *for the moment*.


----------

